# Kangertech Dripbox 160 Customizing and Modifications



## TheVapeApe (12/6/16)

Hey guys I am new to the world of Vape and am loving my Dripbox160 even though I am running the standard setup still, I would like to know who on here is rocking the Dripbox 160 and would love to see what Mods you have done to the standard one for better performance or a custom look.
Thanks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (12/6/16)

Hows it going bud

Best way to customise a mod is to fit a wrap on it. Nothing much else you do. And there are no performance upgrades on regulated mods unless you wanna fit a double drip tip too make it like a fast and furious car

Hahahaha
Sorry couldnt help myself.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## TheVapeApe (12/6/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> Hows it going bud
> 
> Best way to customise a mod is to fit a wrap on it. Nothing much else you do. And there are no performance upgrades on regulated mods unless you wanna fit a double drip tip too make it like a fast and furious car
> 
> ...


Fast and Furious already this thing is a beast  but by Performance Upgrade I mean NOT the standard RDA and Tip etc. And Yeah I wana know if anybody has done a skin or if anybody had wrapped etc.
Mine is still completely stock and I am interested in seeing what other bottom fed RDAs are being used on this unit and if anybody is making wraps for it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (12/6/16)

Im not sure if you can buy a pre made wrap just yet for it but im sure you could do it yourself or someone that wraps cellphones etc...
I know the velocity v2 is a awesome rda. Can you build your own coils?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheVapeApe (12/6/16)

I made one or two with a mate who builds his own its not that hard once you done one or two.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TheVapeApe (12/6/16)

Im still fairly new but am generally quite a hands on guy so wont have a problem doing my own builds


----------



## Clouds4Days (12/6/16)

I would look at the velocity v2 then. I know you can get them with a bf pin for squonking.
Ive got a cheap v1 i bought for myself for dripping and despite its poor build its fliffing good in terms of cloud and flavour.


----------



## TheVapeApe (12/6/16)

Yeah a after market RDA is what I am most interested in and have looked at a few I like the V2 and also looked at the aromamizer V-RDA and yus that thing is sexy in black with the red glass to match my black and red mod just a lil worried about overhang


----------



## Clouds4Days (12/6/16)

Only 22.4 mm so there will be basically be only 0.2mm overhang. Which is nothing.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (12/6/16)

Sorry bud i think im sleeping 22.4 is the build deck. 25 with the top cap.
Its actually a big rda.
So 1.5mm overhang


----------



## TheVapeApe (12/6/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> Sorry bud i think im sleeping 22.4 is the build deck. 25 with the top cap.
> Its actually a big rda.
> So 1.5mm overhang


Yeah thats more than I would be happy with


----------



## Clouds4Days (12/6/16)

Are you after clouds or flavour?


----------



## TheVapeApe (12/6/16)

Im happy in the middle somewhere hey at the moment i like a fat cloud that still has a good taste.


----------



## Clouds4Days (12/6/16)

TheVapeApe said:


> Im happy in the middle somewhere hey at the moment i like a fat cloud that still has a good taste.



Velocity v2 i say. Otherwise you can also look at the tsunami.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheVapeApe (12/6/16)

Yeah, Who would you say has the best supply of RDA's instore in Durban I would like to go and look at some to check them out


----------

